# TIVO's Bolt will be there FORD PINTO! Should be recalled, full replacement value returned $299



## Marleen Oetzel (May 31, 2017)




----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That's a waste of energy.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> That's a waste of energy.


That's just a fifth of it.

And given the dearth of information provided by the poster, and TiVo Support's track record of late, who know if the 2 BOLTs they've tried thus far were even bad.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you died a fiery death. Wait, then how can you still post here?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

To be fair, the BOLT does appear to have suffered from a rear-end collision, but, yeah, sans explosion.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

I have news for you. The Ford Pinto was a pretty good little car generally, with one obvious exception. Even that was exaggerated.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Was there ever any TEXT in the OP here, or are all of you responding to @Marleen Oetzel 's "Replacing a New Bolt with Used Bolts" posts?


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

ClearToLand said:


> Was there ever any TEXT in the OP here, or are all of you responding to @Marleen Oetzel 's "Replacing a New Bolt with Used Bolts" posts?


There was text for sure. Seemed like the OP regretted posting it. It wasn't a well supported rant.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm not sure this thread's OP ever had any text. She whose name suspiciously sounds like another infamous Ford model (hmmm...) made several similar posts on joining the site.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Marleen Oetzel said:


> TIVO's Bolt will be* there* FORD PINTO! Should be recalled, full replacement value returned $299


OP (who will never see this..) it's THEIR...
ok, I'm better now


----------

